# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Проверка орфографии

## Krishna Parishat das

Написал сообщение в режиме диалога, т.е. быстро набил
Перечитал три раза перед отправкой для проверки орфографии (тоже быстро, быстро)

Оправил. Через некоторое время сел, перечитал под другим углом зрения
и раз орфографическая ошибка, два.
Подумал несерьезно с моей стороны.
Копировал, вставил в Word  и опа-а-а  7-мь орфографических ошибок.


Исправлять можно только 15 минут, а после уже не исправишь.
До этого уже была попытка, нажав на соответствующий значок
"ABC с галочкой"  "Проверка орфографии"
Предлагали установить  IeSpell, не довел дело до конца.
Ну, думаю сейчас доведу. Пошел нажимать по предлагаемому пути.
Все на английском. 
Дошел до анкеты:
Откуда ты?
Мужчина или женщина?
e-mail
Чем занимаешься?
Что планируешь скачивать в будущем?
...
...
...
Короче, так и не установил никакой IeSpell
и ничего другого для проверки орфографии.
Так и придется наверно копировать в Word, проверять орфографию.

Какие варианты еще есть?

Или, если можно сделать рабочим значок
"ABC с галочкой" без установки дополнительных программ.
Для новых пользователей...

Многие наверно столкнутся с этим.

----------


## Эдвард

Можно использовать Firefox, у него имеет функция проверки правописания в активном поле ввода.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Исправлять можно только 15 минут, а после уже не исправишь.


есть движки форумов с возможностью исправлять старые сообщения - даже давности более года... удобно.




> Копировал, вставил в Word и опа-а-а 7-мь орфографических ошибок.


ну если Билл Гейтс такой богатый, почему он не сделал проверку орфографии по умолчанию в любом окне редактирования текста в т ч и интернет? жадный он
 а всё принадлежит Кришне тем ни менее

----------


## svetik7

У  меня  постоянно  проблемы  с орфографией,я  плохо  её  понимаю.

----------

